# Dimitri J's palu (80 cm-40cm-60cm)



## dimitri J (Jun 7, 2008)

hey, everybody, I'm dimitri J and I'm from Belgium

I've got a palu-thank for more then one year now and still think it's great.
I have no inhabitants in my palu, I just do it for the plants

here are my pictures
summer in my thank  

















1 yar and 3 months after I bought the motherplant, one of her babies has a new flower








close up

















frontview








sideview









grtz
dimitri J


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Is that Dark green/purple looking leaf plant the one you said had a baby? It is an awesome looking plant. What is the name of it?
Candy


----------



## dimitri J (Jun 7, 2008)

no, I meant the bromelia sp. where I posted the close up from.

I don't know the name of the dark plant? You can buy it at any store here in Belgium
PS: what do you think of my palu?
grtz
dimitri J


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

If a Palu in Belguim is a vivarium in America (google only listed palu as a city) then I think it is beautiful. Very nicely done. 
Candy


----------



## dimitri J (Jun 7, 2008)

yes, a palu (paludarium<== search this at google) is the same as a vivarium

do you have any notes on mine? what can I do better or something like that?

I want some hardgrowing plants, but I don't know which I should add to make it more like a jungle

grtz
dimitri J


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

The broms are beautiful, especially the lone red one on the branch. I love the way your tank looks.

Since you want to add some plants, maybe a vine of some sort to grow up the branches and/or plant some mosses towards the bottom.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

dimitri J said:


> yes, a palu (paludarium<== search this at google) is the same as a vivarium
> dimitri J


I am so blonde sometimes.  
I have no suggestions because I think it looks great as it is. I am not that knowledgable when it comes to plants so my suggestions wouldn't be of any help to you.
Candy


----------



## dimitri J (Jun 7, 2008)

thank you

I shall see if I can find some vines to plant.
Today in a month, there is a huge meeting, and there I shall look to find something. I also want to have some inhabitants for my thank. I'm thinking to buy a trio of anolis carolinensis or anolis sagrei

what do you think of this species?

grtz
dimitri J


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks great  but, I would definately suggest some vines for the upper portions of your vivaria and some variation. I think there are just to many of the same plant of the background and some new and interesting foliage would really make it look nice :mrgreen: 

I think the purple plant is peperomia caperata


----------



## dimitri J (Jun 7, 2008)

thank you jdart for replying
yes, I shall look for some vines, but what species do you recomend?

grtz
dimitri J


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

I really like the hoya species they have some really nice shapes to their leaves and have awesome little flowers. I would suggest starting the cuttings in the substrate and letting them grow up the background because I can see your dried out cuttings lol :wink:


----------



## m_wells (May 18, 2008)

i house a couple anolis sagrei and they are very hardy and attractive little lizards just make sure to put in a good basking spot. . I think your tank came out very well and i think anolis sagrei would be very happy in it.


----------



## dimitri J (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm sorry, jdart16, but I have no idea which plant in my tank is a hoya. I think you mean my ficus pumila?


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry for the confusion. I was suggesting to put a few hoya species into your tank and to start them in the substrate. I saw that your ficus pumilia cutting were dried up on the background which led to my suggestion of buying a few hoya species and starting them in your substrate.

Sorry for confusing you, Justin


----------



## dimitri J (Jun 7, 2008)

ok, I'll keep that species in mind.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Very beautiful tank!


----------



## dimitri J (Jun 7, 2008)

because I want to add more fish to my tank I decided to make it all over again. So I took everything out of my tank and began to make an other island.

here are some pictures:



























the mountain on the right will become a waterfall. The water first comes in the first waterpart, from that part it will go to the lower waterpart. This way I can keep 2 varieties of poecilia wingei without them breeding with eachother

grtz
dimitri J


----------



## dimitri J (Jun 7, 2008)

two more pictures


----------



## dimitri J (Jun 7, 2008)

no comments? I'll post some more pictures in 2 ours


grtz
dimitri J


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't have an eye for viv. building which is why mine look so generic but I can't wait to see how this one turns out. 
Candy


----------



## dimitri J (Jun 7, 2008)

here some pictures of my tank almost finished, tomorrow I'll plant it. The inhabitants will be 2 bombina orientalis











sunspot for the lizards that will come in the future









the river









opinions asked

grtz
dimitri J


----------



## nick65 (Mar 7, 2005)

nice paludarium Dimitri
how did you cover the 'mountain'? silicon+coco fiber?
Nick


----------



## dimitri J (Jun 7, 2008)

no, here in Belgium and Holland we do it different. We use glue for tiles mixed with paint. On this you can put turf (peat).


grtz
dimitri J


----------



## dimitri J (Jun 7, 2008)

tank fully planted









close up


----------



## dimitri J (Jun 7, 2008)

nobody's interested?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet!!what kind of broms are those on the right??


----------



## dimitri J (Jun 7, 2008)

hey, I'm sorry, I forgot to post on your question, the brom is a guzmania theresa

what does the rest think of my tank?

grtz
dimitri J


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

Very nice! Two questions;
Is that standard styrofoam?
Is the "tile glue" grout or thinset?

D


----------



## dimitri J (Jun 7, 2008)

ifstyrofoam is turf, yes it's just standard for the garden.
My english isn't that great, what do you mean with grout of thinseT?


grtz
dimitri J


----------



## NathalieB (Apr 23, 2007)

dimitri J said:


> My english isn't that great, what do you mean with grout of thinseT?


grout = tegelvoegsel
thinset = tegellijm


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

I do not know the translation for styrofoam, it is firm (stiff) foam used for shipping (packing) items in boxes. So is the base of the mountain styrofoam, and did you use grout = tegelvoegsel or thinset = tegellijm. (thanks for the translation NathalieB)


----------



## 013 (Aug 9, 2006)

Lol styrofoam = piepschuim. Turf = peat. That's Class for today.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

wow this is pretty nice, i might take that concept for my future 85gal tank!! i like it... but how did you put the plants there? how do they live?


----------



## dimitri J (Jun 7, 2008)

oh, thnx for the translation. I used styrofoam to make my island. I used thinset which I mixed with black paint


grtz
dimitri J


----------



## dimitri J (Jun 7, 2008)

the plants are epifyt, so they use the water on their leaves. I pinned them on the backwall with wooden pins

grtz
dimitri J


----------

